# homelite trimmer choke shaft



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find a choke shaft for the above?
It has a Zama carb H60c .
The shaft broke off right at the carb it was about 3" long with a 90 at the end.
Iv'ed checked all over without any sucess.
See attached photo
Thanks.........


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

hdman97 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a choke shaft for the above?
> If has a Zama carb H60c .
> The shaft broke off right at the carb it was about 3' long with a 90 at the end.
> Iv'ed checked all over without any sucess.
> ...


That shaft does not look like it's 3 feet long... :freak:

Have you tried the Homelite site??

www.homelite.com

or the Zama site

www.zamacarb.com (click on the service/aftermarket link)


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I meant 3" 
Yes checked those sites, nothing that looks like it.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

How good are you with a dremel grinder? Get a piece of brass rod of the right diameter from a hobby shop, put a bevel on one end, cut a slot with a carborundum disk and "machine" the rest of the rod to match what broke off. It's only the choke plate. Once the engine starts and warms up you don't need it so get creative. It only has to turn the plate in the right plane so as to not bind.

Go slow and match the old rod as best you can. As long as you don't leave burrs, or filings on it or "jam" it in the hole what have you got to lose while you hunt for a replacement. $3-$4. for a piece of brass rod? :thumbsup:


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Maytag, might just try that.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

hdman what ut # is your unit ?


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I'ts a ut20002.
I think I found one from Randys engine repair in Ohio.
Will post back with results.


----------

